# My new Ariens Platinum 24" SHO 921038



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

This here is images of my new Ariens 24" Platinum SHO. As some of you know I had a sno-tek, but I returned it to H.D. So now I went to my local Ariens Dealer and picked this bad mamma jamma up. The only reason I went with a SHO was because I didn't like the shute rotation rod location on the deluxe and I wanted the heated grips. Also, it was only a little more and I got the AX306 engine. Like the old saying goes "There's no replacement for displacement." Old man winter bring it on!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why did you change up. you were saying the other was the econ blower out there.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why did you change up. you were saying the other was the econ blower out there.


Well, after some thinking and reading here on the forums I decided that the sno tek was not the right machine for me. So I returned it. Dollar for dollar it's still probably the best economic machine. I also know now that you get what you pay for with these machines. Don't be confused powershift93. It's all good.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

nice rig. You will enjoy it. I added the heated grips on mine, that helps on those cold mornings.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> nice rig. You will enjoy it. I added the heated grips on mine, that helps on those cold mornings.


Thanks liftoff1967. Good to hear that I made a good choice of machine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its nice! tell you what when we get some snow you can bring it by my house and test that baby out


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its nice! tell you what when we get some snow you can bring it by my house and test that baby out


Lolol!

It will have plenty of work to do over here.


----------



## DTRJ (Oct 15, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> nice rig. You will enjoy it. I added the heated grips on mine, that helps on those cold mornings.


Can you tell me if it was any problem to drill the required hole for the switch for the heated grips? I am not really happy about drilling a hole in the control panel of my new 24 deluxe.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

DTRJ said:


> Can you tell me if it was any problem to drill the required hole for the switch for the heated grips? I am not really happy about drilling a hole in the control panel of my new 24 deluxe.


The heated grips come stock on the platinum sho 24". So I assume that the hole is pre-drilled or drilled after the fact. Heck, if the ariens dealer installs the switch they will have to drill to install it. p.s. I'm like you, I don't like drilling into a new machine either.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

DTRJ said:


> Can you tell me if it was any problem to drill the required hole for the switch for the heated grips? I am not really happy about drilling a hole in the control panel of my new 24 deluxe.


Look under the panel or feel with your finger the hole is there already under a decal


----------



## DTRJ (Oct 15, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> Look under the panel or feel with your finger the hole is there already under a decal



I will have to take a look. When I called Ariens about it they told me you must drill a 1/2 inch hole. I hope your right, if so I will order the grips tommarrow


----------



## Locallawncare (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good man, I am on the fence about getting one, just sold my Compact 24, older model 624e, it worked good but overall I felt it didn't process the snow fast enough for my liking, too much overflow along the sides, so I would typically just use my Toro 621qzr. However the Platinum 24 looks like a beast next to a compact 24, they had a deluxe and compact side by side at home depot and the Auger and impeller size difference is quite substantial, also the increased engine size is a big plus too. I also don`t like the crank on the deluxe, the compact extended past the back of the dashboard and was fairly easy to turn.

dwblue how loud would you say this machine is? compared to what you have used previously anyways, thanks, keep the pics coming man looking good.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Locallawncare said:


> Looking good man, I am on the fence about getting one, just sold my Compact 24, older model 624e, it worked good but overall I felt it didn't process the snow fast enough for my liking, too much overflow along the sides, so I would typically just use my Toro 621qzr. However the Platinum 24 looks like a beast next to a compact 24, they had a deluxe and compact side by side at home depot and the Auger and impeller size difference is quite substantial, also the increased engine size is a big plus too. I also don`t like the crank on the deluxe, the compact extended past the back of the dashboard and was fairly easy to turn.
> 
> dwblue how loud would you say this machine is? compared to what you have used previously anyways, thanks, keep the pics coming man looking good.


I have no idea how loud it it is. I have yet to even start it up. Lol! I'm gonna have to de-virginise this machine sometime.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

DTRJ said:


> Can you tell me if it was any problem to drill the required hole for the switch for the heated grips? I am not really happy about drilling a hole in the control panel of my new 24 deluxe.


On my Deluxe 30 I had a hole, actually a keyslot hole, that was punched in the dash from the factory, then covered up with the decal. The keyslot hole is for the slot in the threaded portion of the toggle switch to lay in, so it does not spin around on ya. 

I had my dealer install the heated grips, part of the negotiations. They drilled a hole in the middle of the dash, then put a big alodined washer as a trim ring and wrote "ON" "OFF" in marker. Pi22ed me off, as it did not look clean or professional for a $1.200 brand new unit. I took it upon myself and got clean it up.


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I just purchased ariens platinum 24 sho with the 369cc and cant wait for snow was thinking of Husqvarna but not many places service them where I'm at. but from many reviews I think I made the right choice


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum joinjohn55


Hope you get some soon so you can try it out. :smiley-char060:


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i got the grips installed on my deluxe...did it at dealer..i bought a toggle switch rubber cover..looks like it came on there......i know it was drilled but i didnt see it so it never happened ;-)...


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks for the response kiss4afrog just need to learn more on how to use this forum


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

I do have some concern on using ariens on some hills and slope areas can some one answer


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

some say no need for chains or track unit ariens platinum 24 sho 369 cc tires are ok and can do the job


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

great machine


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

:welcome:


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why did you change up. you were saying the other was the econ blower out there.


are you on line now want to ask question


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

just purchased ariens platinum 24sho 369cc awesome machine cant wait to try it


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

don't know how to use this forum can someone response to me


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

John, welcome aboard! Have you had much snow yet in CT this season?


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

John try it up hill yet? I'm sure it works great.


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

no snow yet but maybe this weekend


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

It sounds like that storm is fizzling.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello john, welcome to *SBF!!* look near the top of this page and you will see active topics, forums, and new post. just click on one of those to navigate most of the board


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

yes I think were not getting anything my concern is using my new ariens snow blower platinum 24 sho on hills and slopes they claim ill be ok tires are excellent and don't need chains I wish some one out there can tel me if they've experience any problems with hills and slopes with this type of machine cant seem to find any one using snow blowers on hills on you tube


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

John, I've got steep driveway and chains are not needed.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I'd say try it and see how it goes "steep" is a relative term. Dad's is 300 Ft at a 35 deg angle - yes, we use chains.


----------



## joinjohn55 (Jan 19, 2016)

great I will try I'm sure I'm not going to need chains the dealship delivered it and he says don't need chains what it is is that my house sits on hill so I would have to run it from my back yard where I have my shed to drive way down the hill on grass to pavement hopefully I wont trip down with snowblower and myself and end up on the street


----------

